# Loveland Ski Passes



## geronimo (Jan 20, 2009)

the gas station 66 was offering 2 for 1 deals to winter park, copper with a 10 gallon purchase of gas. you can get discount loveland tickets at king soopers/city markets. a-basin has a discount for car pooling with 3 or more people. and gold c books have tons of coupons. also i think breck. has $10 tuesdays the second tuesday of the month or something like that. its through some radio station. i'd check those first.


----------



## kp_hyde (May 29, 2006)

There are a lot of coupons out there for Loveland. Just check Craigslist and Ebay. My buddy was just in town and bought coupons for 2 for $70 lift tickets at Loveland on Craigslist for $1.50 a coupon.


----------

